# Questions before i start



## saltwater

Hi guys n gals.

I think its fair to assume that if youre brewing, youre also testing:thumb:

Once your wax is applied to a panel, is there any way to speed up durability testing like washing the panel every day? 

Im likely missing something but any input you folks can give would be great
Thanks in advance


----------



## CrookyMonster

its a pateince game i think thats what i would do and record it down


----------



## saltwater

I dont mind being patient but was kinda hoping to reduce durability testing could be reduced from a dozen weeks to three or four maybe:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clancy

I suppose washing more frequent will increase the test but will give less reliable results as you reducing the time factor 

If you washed weekly for 2 months, you could wash daily for 8 days to achieve the same amount of washes, see how it holds up that way 

Just wouldn't tell you how well it lasts literally sat on the paint in atmospheric conditions over time . But washing is probably the bigger demon to durability so would give you a good idea of one applications life span 

That's how I see it anyway


----------



## saltwater

Thats my thinking clancy
The elsments take their toll but washing is harder on the wax.

I suppose i could leave one panel exposed to the elements and wash it weekly with the cars and another panel left to the elements but washed daily for quicker (but possibly less accurate) results:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Yeah that's what I'd do, just wash it daily and see what results you get 

It's going to give you good enough results to alter your mix I'd imagine 

Otherwise could take all year lol


----------



## saltwater

And thats what id like to avoid.
Dont want to change a mix to find out it was already ok.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah exactly, can always test multiple ideas at the same time too till you start narrowing a mix 

Get some pictures up when you start bud


----------



## saltwater

Will do, ill be starting a new thread for that.

still got some stuff to come and im still collecting test panels (which ill then need to correct)

Im ever hopeful that i can get going soon but im happy to keep reading till i do.
Its been about 3 months of reading and note taking already


----------



## Clancy

Yeah I've been meaning to start since before Christmas but just haven't got round to it, not too bothered about using it just fancy messing around mixing it all lol


----------



## saltwater

Haha, im much the same, throughout my research ive came across people wanting to be the next rubbishboy or bouncer etc. Not my plan at all. 
I want to have a bash at making my own wax and if its usable ill be chuffed, if its half as good as any of those folks waxes ill be over the moon 

Im also taking my own approach which i will be (roughly) documenting on here. In honesty ive had a lot of fun so far just researching and have spoken to loadsa nice people. Its been good and i hope it gets better:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Yeah definitely mate 

someone on here was making their own quick detailer but not sure what came of that, wanted to see how it was done sounded very interesting


----------



## saltwater

I believe bouncer posted a basic ingredient list here somewhere?

To be honest the basics dont seem that hard, making a good one on the other hand  ;D


----------



## CrookyMonster

i am also doing a homebrew thread  just waiting for all my stuff to turn up


----------



## saltwater

Itll be interesting to see how we get on


----------



## The_Bouncer

Rinse and wash will give you an ok indicator to start with.

I remember applying 22 to a panel then washing it multiple times, then rinsing, then washing etc etc - each time seeing how the wax can be affected. - Go for it, it's fun.

In fact heres a kinda hidden vid of it I did back in 2011 - This was a 25+ wash and rinse :thumb:


----------



## saltwater

Thanks bouncer.

My names jim
Thought id better let you know, weve talked already but elsewhere.
Wasnt sure about asking you about durability testing, youre a busy guy 

Ive a load of work to do and a few bits to get but i reaaalllllly cant wait to get my initial testing :thumb:


----------



## saltwater

Right then, next question:
When looking at wax percentages in your mix do you include the colouring if theyre wax based?

Im a bit anal when it comes to numbers.
Personally i think i should include them when/if used but dunno what the norm is


----------



## CrookyMonster

i would of thought you add them in with the liquid phase


----------



## saltwater

Sorry, i maybe wasnt clear.

When quoting wax percentages of a blend, say 30% wax, 30% oil & 40% solvent. If a paraffin wax based colouring was used would that then be added to the wax content quoted or would you just say, yup ive added 5g of colouring

Ive seen people doing it both ways when using wax based colourings and im not sure what would be considered the norm


----------

